# Menapause questions



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I am about to start menapause, I missed my period and I have never missed a period (unless pregnant) and no I am not pregnant.

What type of birth control did you use.

Did you increase vaginal discharge (clear, no odor) just lots of it. Sorry if tmi.

Did you become more emotional, crying, or angry or depressed?

Sex drive is increased?


I would appreciate any input.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Try this...

35 Symptoms of Perimenopause

I have had., over the last 8 FREAKIN years 19 of the 35. Began with hot flashes 8 years ago, they're cyclical here for a few months then gone for a few months. My body can't decide what to do.

Grab a fan, a Kleenex, and some chocolate and buckle in sister!


----------



## luvinhim (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Anon Pink:

I have had some of them. The one I am worried about is birth control I do not want to get pregnant.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Ask your doctor.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Use whatever birth control you were happy with before. Only change things if you feel uncomfortable, and need a change.


----------

